# Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

I found out today, when Justin and i were putting my car back together, that my rings have flushed out. They flushed out because when i tried to start the car with the 034 base map, the injectors main scalar was set to 24...which is for stock...i have 680cc injectors and 24 is way way way to much







Due to all the excess fuel, my rings have been unseated...I tried to seat them with tranny fluid, but it was just not good.
Cylinder Pressure ranged between 210psi and 60psi







yea...so im basically facked
I called Arnold at PagParts today, and he is sending me a whole bunch of goodies!!!
Reason I call it stage 4 is because its the 4th step of my build up: heres a little flashback/overview
Stage 1: 
Custom Turbo Setup-
---PagParts T4 Turbo Manifold 
---Garret GT35/40R Turbo w/ a custom T4 Precision housing machined to use Garret internals, V-band (anti surge drlled) Pretty much the shiz
---Tial 44mm Wastegate
---Tial 50mm BOV
---Headgasket Spacer
---Raceware Headstuds
---Custom PagParts Downpipe
---Custom 2.5" Intercooler Piping
---Precision Intercooler
---680cc Injectors
---225 walbro fuel pump
---All oil lines and fittings, boots, etc

Stage 2: 
---Farina TC300 Clutch
---Autotech 9lbs Aluminum Flywheel
---3" Custom Exhaust with custom tips (made by MKIV_03GLI)
Stage 3: 
---034 Motorsports Stage IIc Standalon Engine Management
---034 EFI Throttle Body
---034 EFI Throttle Body Bracket
---034 Throttle Cable
---034 Drive by Cable Conversion
and now for...drum roll please...








Stage 4:








---Wiseco Forged 3.0L Stroker 9:1 Coated Dished Pistons (wow that was a long description:sly with new rings








---Pauter Rods and Rod bolts
---ARP Main Studs
---New Bearings
---Stock Head Gasket
---Bored to 3.0L

So that about covers it...
It will take about a month and a half just to get the pistons custom made








Were yanking the motor out soon, and after i get the parts in we will take the block to the shop for installment. Then Justin (BakBer) and I are going to install the clutch and flywheel and the motor all at the same time. Hopefully it will all go smooth and we can crank her up and limp her over to the exhaust shop for the exhaust.
Then its off to DubSquared in Austin Texas for a tune








Tune is going to be for 11psi 93oct*, 18psi 93oct*, and 30psi 104oct*








Going to keep the high boost at 30psi for now...until i get longer gears
Goal is 1) get her running







and 2) make 600whp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








and 3) break the world record for fastest MkIV Jetta








only gotta beat an 10.6 which is held by a 1.8t








Cheers








~Jacob
VIDEO!!
24v-T Teaser V.2.0.



_Modified by .SLEEPYDUB. at 6:03 PM 8-30-2008_


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

i liked you before, now i just hate you.


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffBeagley* »_i liked you before, now i just hate you.

Yeah hes just rubbin it in (regardless if running or not).







s for everyone who can't afford to extensively fool around with their car.
But really, I hope you get the car running soooooon without spending hella more $$$. Gotta get it done before Jacob Jr & little Jessica come along needing diapers and formula


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (VR6JettaGLI)*

BTW I think Jacob has a head gasket spacer for sell. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubs Cam (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (VR6JettaGLI)*

the car is gunna be an effin beast


----------



## LinkATX (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (VR6JettaGLI)*

Let me know when you are coming to Austin. You can give me a ride!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (MkIV_03GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIV_03GLI* »_BTW I think Jacob has a head gasket spacer for sell. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yea i got a spacer for sell, someone please take it from me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (skeil_03gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skeil_03gli* »_
Yeah hes just rubbin it in (regardless if running or not) 

Hey it ran...and it ran like a scolded ape until the rings unseated









_Quote, originally posted by *skeil_03gli* »_







s for everyone who can't afford to extensively fool around with their car. 

I consider paying for my parts pretty much free...
Heres how i do it:
Step 1). Buy a car (say a 95 civic lx which i have for sale) for cheap, really cheap...$1900 cheap and on the title put that you bought it for $500 instead of $1900 so your taxes arent as much.
Step 2). Sell the car for much more (im selling the civic for $4000)
Step 3). Do a double transfer of title (you dont pay taxes, the new owner pays taxes twice)
Step 4). Count yo money that you just made for practically free http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Mommy and Daddy do not pay for any of my mods. Im independent and live on my own, i hate when people think im some spoiled rich kid








I just know how to make a lot of money really quickly...i could make more, but im lazy







you guys should try it some time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

I was just messing with you, (i know it ran, you posted a video) and I honestlly think its awesome that you can do it.


_Modified by skeil_03gli at 12:37 PM 4-29-2007_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (skeil_03gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skeil_03gli* »_I was just messing with you, (i know it ran, you posted a video) and I honestlly think its awesome that you can do it.

_Modified by skeil_03gli at 12:37 PM 4-29-2007_

yea i know man, i just dont want anybody thinking im some rich spoiled kid because i have dumped so much money into my car and im only 21...this car is basically the only thing i spend my money on other than school, insurance, rent, phone bill, and car note http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

This is gonna be an awesome setup. Stage 5 should be 4motion










_Modified by [email protected] Motorsports at 4:40 PM 4-29-2007_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected] Motorsports)*

I think that stage 5 is going to be Peloquin LSD, and HPA gearset with a fully built head for 8000rpm








that will be this winter though








if i could do 4motion for less that $13,000 id do it, but thats just TOO much money


_Modified by VR6JettaGLI at 7:18 PM 4-29-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (VR6JettaGLI)*

One problem.
What tranny will you use ?
With ~32-35psi of boost to reach 600whp you need a good tranny.


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_One problem.
What tranny will you use ?
With ~32-35psi of boost to reach 600whp you need a good tranny.

i thought the stock trannys could hold up to 700whp?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_I think that stage 5 is going to be Peloquin LSD, and HPA gearset with a fully built head for 8000rpm








that will be this winter though








if i could do 4motion for less that $13,000 id do it, but thats just TOO much money

_Modified by VR6JettaGLI at 7:18 PM 4-29-2007_

Your going to have a 600WHP Jetta with an open diff?









_Quote, originally posted by *JeffBeagley* »_i thought the stock trannys could hold up to 700whp?

700whp has never been done before! lol What do we know about 700whp?!








Edit: Pfff spoiled rich kid. 21 with a 24V VR6 TURBO. Man... What a looooser. 
-------------------->







<------------------------
(see my profile)










_Modified by MeiK at 10:27 AM 4-30-2007_


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Axles ? I've popped one at 350 WHP.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (darrenewest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenewest* »_Axles ? I've popped one at 350 WHP.









And I too... at only 287


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

well i was assuming our o2m was pretty close to the r32 tranny, and seing as eip has theirs over 600whp..
i would assume they were atleast built just as strong.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*

02M will not handle that power and with fwd it will wheel hop and die


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
Hey it ran...and it ran like a scolded ape until the rings unseated










Id say that had more to do with the rings than the injectors. Free revving a fresh motor that soon, couldnt possibly have done any good...








Hurry up and get this thing running... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Id say that had more to do with the rings than the injectors. Free revving a fresh motor that soon, couldnt possibly have done any good...








Hurry up and get this thing running... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it ran before we revved the hell outa it lol








that was all a joke hehe...
and yea, im gonna need axles, and lsd, and prolly another tranny while im at it to start building on, but all im worried about right now is getting it running...
Axles dont normally break on a dyno, so we will see what happens...if the diff breaks, ill replace it...
basically, it will be a dyno queen for now










_Modified by VR6JettaGLI at 2:31 PM 4-30-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

if the diff breaks it will destroy the tranny, and youll be out another 3 gs


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

i think stg2 needs an addon... lsd!


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_if the diff breaks it will destroy the tranny, and youll be out another 3 gs









he's got a point... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (blankster83)*

im not goin to track it hardcore just yet, i will definitly need lsd and axles


----------



## fof[email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_im not goin to track it hardcore just yet, i will definitly need lsd and axles


You need gears also.
Anything over 500Whp will kill em instant.
HGP/HPA use different gears on 4-6th gear.
The 4-6th are not any different of the normal 02J








My boxes died just by pure power.
2 boxes in 1 week http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## REDGTIBOY (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

what about a 400 whp car will the o2m handle that, im planning on putting hpa gearset in her this summer but just wondering about 400whp


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (REDGTIBOY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REDGTIBOY* »_what about a 400 whp car will the o2m handle that, im planning on putting hpa gearset in her this summer but just wondering about 400whp

100% yes. No worries at all with a LSD. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

The LSD isn't that expensive, when compared to the other work going on. You should do it while you are doing the clutch!! Oh and hurry up and get this done. haha


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (cpchillin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cpchillin* »_The LSD isn't that expensive, when compared to the other work going on. You should do it while you are doing the clutch!! Oh and hurry up and get this done. haha

i dont know anyone that can install the lsd though, but if i can find someone to i will


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

The LSD is EASY to install!! Who's doing the clutch?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (cpchillin)*

were doin the clutch, how easy is it to install?


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that there is a DIY somewhere. But the diff on the O2M can be replaced without taking the gears off. You have to drill the rivets that hold the stock one in but that's the hardest part. The Peloquin comes with the bolt kit to bolt the new one in.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (cpchillin)*

HAHAHAHAHAH
good luck setting the backlash though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

John please help us realize where I might've over-simplified things!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (cpchillin)*

Its just that, even on a rear differential of a Ford Truck, to install new ring gear, pinion etc. There is a slew of special tools required, and thats easy still.
On a transaxle there are several fixtures needed to hold the diff, completely assembled, in the exact same position and preload as it would be subject too, if the case were sealed around it, just to check its clearance with the pinion gear to ensure the proper backlash. On top of the fixtures to get thw afformentioned pre load in the case for the diff itself. It sucks... Granted you could slap it in there and hope for the best, but it would lead to a tranny lasting anywhere from 1k to 3 k mi. and popping most likely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

Have you done one? I thought that you didn't have to really mess with anything else to put the 24v lsd in. Any pics? 
I did a search and found a this thread. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...39194


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (cpchillin)*

Nope, I effing hate manual trans work








The guy I have do my LSD installs here though always bitches about them, and given my understanding on the subject it doesnt look like a fun box, even if the secondary stack stays in tact


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ya, looks like I would have expected, basically unless you have a mchine shop and some experience doing manual trans work, I would recommend highly against attempting it yourself.
I am certified to do manual trans, and auto trans tear down repair etc. however there are still 3 things I pay for to have done to my cars.
Body work
Trans work
interior work
I can do all of them, but recognize the importance of someone who can do them all alot better than me, the first time...
Just my .02


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Jacob I hate to burst your bubble but the engine isn't going to be stroked to 3.0l It will be bored to 3.0l. It's not a stroker motor till you replace the crankshaft with one that pulls the piston further down in the bore. One that changes the stroke in the motor. So you will have a:
24v Bored to 3.0L VR6-T + 034 +







=.........


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

Dude....good luck man. What started out as a "I'll have it running in 2 months" project has turned in to this.
My hat's off to you if you can get it going. I'm in the middle of a Honda build that will end up costing me less than $10k and put down somewhere around 750-800whp on C16. As easy as it is to do with a Honda, and having experianced what it takes to do the same in a VW, I have nothing but respect for those that have done it in a VW and best wishes for those that are trying.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (VR6JettaGLI)*

I am soooo jealous


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_Dude....good luck man. What started out as a "I'll have it running in 2 months" project has turned in to this.
My hat's off to you if you can get it going. I'm in the middle of a Honda build that will end up costing me less than $10k and put down somewhere around 750-800whp on C16. As easy as it is to do with a Honda, and having experianced what it takes to do the same in a VW, I have nothing but respect for those that have done it in a VW and best wishes for those that are trying.

awww...thanks Flite!
now change your sig


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
awww...thanks Flite!
now change your sig
















Nevar! !


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_
Nevar! !


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Jacob! When are we working on your car again








Sunday maybe? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by MkIV_03GLI at 11:43 AM 5-16-2007_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (MkIV_03GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIV_03GLI* »_Jacob! When are we working on your car again








Sunday maybe? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by MkIV_03GLI at 11:43 AM 5-16-2007_

I have started working on sunday mornings for brunch...
its the gay
but we can work on it saturday morning if you want...we need to go get a motor hoist though...i think we can rent one from autozone maybe


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
I have started working on sunday mornings for brunch...
its the gay
but we can work on it saturday morning if you want...we need to go get a motor hoist though...i think we can rent one from autozone maybe

OK...Next Saturday morning we'll get everything we can without the hoist. If you want we can just go in 50/50 on buying a hoist at harbor freight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (MkIV_03GLI)*

might just do that


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (MkIV_03GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIV_03GLI* »_
OK...Next Saturday morning we'll get everything we can without the hoist. If you want we can just go in 50/50 on buying a hoist at harbor freight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

china freight ftw ( we call it that here as a joke )


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re:  (JeffBeagley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffBeagley* »_
china freight ftw ( we call it that here as a joke )

It's a joke here to but I still buy things from there like engine stands or c-clamps. Things I'm just gonna F*** up.


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (MkIV_03GLI)*

haha true, I've still bought a lot of stuff of them so I don't care, Some of their stuff is just extremely worth it.. I mean come on, where else can you get 10 rolls of electrical tape for 99 cents?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffBeagley* »_haha true, I've still bought a lot of stuff of them so I don't care, Some of their stuff is just extremely worth it.. I mean come on, where else can you get 10 rolls of electrical tape for 99 cents?

or a 200ft/lbs electric impact wrench for $35


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_ 
or a 200ft/lbs electric impact wrench for $35









or an infinite supply of bungee cords for $5


----------



## ib4tl gtfo ftw (Feb 1, 2007)

so did you stroke or bore it to a 3l?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (ib4tl gtfo ftw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ib4tl gtfo ftw* »_so did you stroke or bore it to a 3l?

It's being bored to 3.0l with forged wiseco pistons. Not stroked.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (MkIV_03GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIV_03GLI* »_
It's being bored to 3.0l with forged wiseco pistons. Not stroked.









it might actually be stroked, im keeping my fingers crossed. If the funds flow well enough, i might be replacing my crank with a knife edged and balanced stroked crank...if the moneys there...
and the way it looks now, wiseco is taking a long time to make the pistons,so i might just be able to afford it


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
it might actually be stroked, im keeping my fingers crossed. If the funds flow well enough, i might be replacing my crank with a knife edged and balanced stroked crank...if the moneys there...
and the way it looks now, wiseco is taking a long time to make the pistons,so i might just be able to afford it









And then the engine displacement will be???


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (cpchillin)*

NVM.... posted b4 I realized there was a 2nd pg...


_Modified by GTI...VRsicks at 5:59 PM 5-21-2007_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (MkIV_03GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIV_03GLI* »_
And then the engine displacement will be???

3.0L is the piston displacement


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
3.0L is the piston displacement

ya its going to be reaal slow, ill smoke it!


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
3.0L is the piston displacement

If you stroke it the crank will pull the piston down further into the cylinder increasing the displacement.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (MkIV_03GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIV_03GLI* »_
If you stroke it the crank will pull the piston down further into the cylinder increasing the displacement.









i said just the motor being bored out, with the 3.0L pistons will make it 3.0L, im not sure what it would be stroked...havent gotton that far yet....but it sounds like a lot of work, and i might just say fack it


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
3.0L is the piston displacement

while i understand what you mean, thats worded horribly. Pistons dont have displacement.
All you need to say is, it is over-bored to 3.0l http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
while i understand what you mean, thats worded horribly. Pistons dont have displacement.
All you need to say is, it is over-bored to 3.0l http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha, you're right, i dont really know how to say it i guess lol


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

we tore apart part of the engine bay today, prepping it for the pull.
Saturday and Sunday we will pull the motor and dissasemble the accessories and head and get it ready for the shop. 
Next week i should be able to drop it off at the shop for the machine work and internals install. Then some stuffs off to the powdercoating shop to make it look a little prettier. After that its just put it back together and get her tuned http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fat Jon (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_I found out today, when Justin and i were putting my car back together, that my rings have flushed out. They flushed out because when i tried to start the car with the 034 base map, the injectors main scalar was set to 24...which is for stock...i have 680cc injectors and 24 is way way way to much 







Due to all the excess fuel, my rings have been unseated...I tried to seat them with tranny fluid, but it was just not good.


Was it a fresh motor ? Or had it been run before you attempted to start it on the over-fueled EFI map ?


----------



## Fat Jon (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_Jacob I hate to burst your bubble but the engine isn't going to be stroked to 3.0l It will be bored to 3.0l. It's not a stroker motor till you replace the crankshaft with one that pulls the piston further down in the bore. One that changes the stroke in the motor. So you will have a:
24v Bored to 3.0L VR6-T + 034 +







=.........























so what would you call it if he kept the stock crank and used aftermarket length rods and moved the wrist pin location vertically within the custom piston ?
Stock bore, different stroke, different displacement... is that not still a "stroker" by definition ?


_Modified by Fat Jon at 4:11 AM 7-28-2007_


----------



## Fat Jon (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
it might actually be stroked, im keeping my fingers crossed. If the funds flow well enough, i might be replacing my crank with a knife edged and balanced stroked crank...if the moneys there...
and the way it looks now, wiseco is taking a long time to make the pistons,so i might just be able to afford it









Who makes a stroked crank for the 2.8L ? I'm ordering parts for my build, and would really like to know.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Fat Jon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fat Jon* »_
Who makes a stroked crank for the 2.8L ? I'm ordering parts for my build, and would really like to know.

http://www.eurospecsport.com/eurocat.html


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (Fat Jon)*

it was an old motor, it was run b4 the overfueled map


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (VR6JettaGLI)*

motor is ready to be pulled, getting the stand and the hoist tomorrow and dissasembling the accessories also. Then i just have to make some money so the shop can build it


----------



## Fat Jon (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_Then i just have to make some money so the shop can build it









That's the fun part!!!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (Fat Jon)*

found out the tranny has a hole in the bellhousing.
time to replace the bell housing
install HPA gearset
install LSD w/ bolt kit
and clean the tranny.
i wasnt planning on doing this, but since its all out of the car, might as well...
I guess ill be walking for a few more months now


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_found out the tranny has a hole in the bellhousing.
time to replace the bell housing
install HPA gearset
install LSD w/ bolt kit
and clean the tranny.
i wasnt planning on doing this, but since its all out of the car, might as well...
I guess ill be walking for a few more months now









makes 2 of us :/
oh and i might have a slim chance i could be coming to texas, so ill be really close to you guys


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (JeffBeagley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffBeagley* »_
makes 2 of us :/
oh and i might have a slim chance i could be coming to texas, so ill be really close to you guys

Road trip!


----------



## LinkATX (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (BakBer)*

What shop are you taking it to? I thought you said before that it's in Austin...


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (LinkATX)*

i think theres one in austin but im not sure


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

motor is at the shop being build along with the transmission


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (BakBer)*

i figured this would be the best place to do my updates:
Today Justin redid more wires, so now we only have 4 wires coming out of the stock ecu: Coolant sensor, rpm sensor, oil pressure, auxilary coolant pump sensor. So we have ripped out a bunch of useless wires that we no longer need since we have 034 EFI.
We got the transmission mount in and the slave cylinder hose thingy mabober in today as well. I just ordered new valve cover spark plug gaskets. We have to buy some new bolts, bolt the motor in and wire it up now.
Hopefully we can get the motor in and wired by sunday. Then maybe during the week we can try and start it up


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

I guess this is an off topic question...but how do you plan on passing OBD-2 emissions with 034. Im running DTA and have many cels. Since the majority of the wires are not running to the OEM ECU, passing obd2 inspections tests is nearly impossible.
- Any strategic idea?


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (malezlotko)*

never take an emissions test?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (malezlotko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *malezlotko* »_I guess this is an off topic question...but how do you plan on passing OBD-2 emissions with 034. Im running DTA and have many cels. Since the majority of the wires are not running to the OEM ECU, passing obd2 inspections tests is nearly impossible.
- Any strategic idea?

our state has no emissions testing


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (BakBer)*

what what what? hey guess what?
what?


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (BakBer)*

Thats awesome. Looks like I may have to register my car there. So there is no OBD2 port inspections? Any inspection at all for that matter?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (malezlotko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *malezlotko* »_Thats awesome. Looks like I may have to register my car there. So there is no OBD2 port inspections? Any inspection at all for that matter? 

nope...the only thing we have is vehicle inspection. the only thing checked is to make sure all lights work: blinkers, hazards, license plate lights. side view mirrors, seat belts. blah blah.
there is no obd2 check at all


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
nope...the only thing we have is vehicle inspection. the only thing checked is to make sure all lights work: blinkers, hazards, license plate lights. side view mirrors, seat belts. blah blah.
there is no obd2 check at all

ya ide be fked


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffBeagley* »_
ya ide be fked

ya fatty, ya skinny twig, what? what? what? guess what, guess what? What? what?!
dirty girl! emissions testing is Whoreific!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

got a bunch done today, motor is bolted up, axles bolted up, DP on, Heatshield on, wiring 60% complete, waiting on mounting brackets and manifold


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

I connected the 034 harnesses to the motor and ran them to the rain tray area to get ready to route them under the dash. I have to make a bracket and relay board for the 034 EFI unit to mount under the dash. I am also stripping the stock ECU harness from the car. The only think being run to it is the tach signal so the gauge will work. The only other original sensors being hooked up are oil pressure dummy light, a splitter for tach signal to go to stock ECU and 034 ECU, and the coolant temp sensor is split between the gauge cluster and the 034 ECU.
It's really coming together this time guys. I've learned allot about wiring at work since the last time I had this system rigged up..."i'm sure you all remember the youtube clip? The engine bay looks like a pro this time around.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (BakBer)*

yes...Holy shiz a freakin penguin!







...its "official"


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*FireVortex BumpIt(1202635595392)*

Wiring is really coming together, justin is doing an amazing job


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: FireVortex BumpIt(1202635595392) (VR6JettaGLI)*

Ok there are wiring harnesses hooked to the motor and run through the rain try then down under the dash. The 034 harness is routed in the same manor as the stock ecu harness had been. The 034 harness is now laying on the drivers side floor board while I try to mount up the Stage IIc SEM. I'll have to make a mounting bracket and a board to hold about 4 relays.










_Modified by BakBer at 1:01 PM 2-12-2008_


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: FireVortex BumpIt(1202635595392) (BakBer)*

and i actually did work on the car! once my girl was there to motivate me anyways


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: FireVortex BumpIt(1202635595392) (JeffBeagley)*

I'd like to point out that I was able to bleed the clutch in about 5 min...it took Jeff 3 days


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FireVortex BumpIt(1202635595392) (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_I'd like to point out that I was able to bleed the clutch in about 5 min...it took Jeff 3 days
















snap
















yea, jeff fed some wires through the firewall for BaKber...great job jeff!


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Its just that, even on a rear differential of a Ford Truck, to install new ring gear, pinion etc. There is a slew of special tools required, and thats easy still.
On a transaxle there are several fixtures needed to hold the diff, completely assembled, in the exact same position and preload as it would be subject too, if the case were sealed around it, just to check its clearance with the pinion gear to ensure the proper backlash. On top of the fixtures to get thw afformentioned pre load in the case for the diff itself. It sucks... Granted you could slap it in there and hope for the best, but it would lead to a tranny lasting anywhere from 1k to 3 k mi. and popping most likely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



bro, you take the case apart, remove all the 8mm (13mm head) on the perimeter of the case and inside the bell housing, pull the case apart so that the bellhousing faces up. The shift stalk holds it all in.
Drill the diff, press it off, reistall on the new diff. Use a dial indicator to check the shim thickness, if its off get a new one, if its not seal it up. Seems tough.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: FireVortex BumpIt(1202635595392) (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_Ok there are wiring harnesses hooked to the motor and run through the rain try then down under the dash. The 034 harness is routed in the same manor as the stock ecu harness had been. The 034 harness is now laying on the drivers side floor board while I try to mount up the Stage IIc SEM. I'll have to make a mounting bracket and a board to hold about 4 relays.









Jacob ordered a relay board from 034 last night so that I can finish up the wireing like a pro. I'll mount the relay board to the back of the ecu mount so that everything will be close together.


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: FireVortex BumpIt(1202635595392) (BakBer)*

df


_Modified by JeffBeagley at 5:27 PM 2-12-2008_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FireVortex BumpIt(1202635595392) (JeffBeagley)*

full size the pics jeff...no one wants to click on each one


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: FireVortex BumpIt(1202635595392) (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_full size the pics jeff...no one wants to click on each one

dude fk photobucket.
i want business internet at bakbers house... NOW! my server is lonely


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FireVortex BumpIt(1202635595392) (JeffBeagley)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for pics. How long until it runs?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FireVortex BumpIt(1202635595392) (RipCity Euros)*

Since Jeff is lazy
































Notice anything peculiar? Remember superbad? My friend Ahmad has that disease...
















Jeffs sad sad car...








My pics not as bad as BakBers...








Haha look at BakBer!! he looks so old!

































The only person i trust working on my car, Justin Baker AKA BakKber, AKA biscuit head...
















Jeff actually asked me to take this picture of him posing like hes doing something
















our sweet light gitup that Jeff made








Yes...i hard wired this with masking tape...go ahead, flame away
















Bye Bye stock ecu and harness

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view

















ima shriner!!








































FAIL
















always use protection

























































































and the only thing Jeff brought with him to Louisiana











_Modified by VR6JettaGLI at 5:14 PM 2-12-2008_


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

I hate that I'm always the goofy looking guy in the pictures Jeff takes.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_I hate that I'm always the goofy looking guy in the pictures Jeff takes.

haha! get ready for more shenanigans tonight!


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

"i swear to god i'm going to pistolwhip the next person that says shenanigans!!!!"
lollll gotta love super troopers


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FireVortex BumpIt(1202635595392) (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_Since Jeff is lazy
Notice anything peculiar? Remember superbad? My friend Ahmad has that disease...
_Modified by VR6JettaGLI at 5:14 PM 2-12-2008_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FireVortex BumpIt(1202635595392) (RipCity Euros)*

Everything is put back together, all fluid is in, manifold on, etc...
waiting on TB from Justins house, a crush washer for the PS pump, and a relay board for the wiring under the dash. Then its just a few minor things like vacuum lines, battery, adjusting shifter linkage...*which btw is a PITA*...etc etc...
so were shooting for Saturday being the day another GLI breathes life into the VRT...


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: FireVortex BumpIt(1202635595392) (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_Everything is put back together, all fluid is in, manifold on, etc...
waiting on TB from Justins house, a crush washer for the PS pump, and a relay board for the wiring under the dash. Then its just a few minor things like vacuum lines, battery, adjusting shifter linkage...*which btw is a PITA*...etc etc...
so were shooting for Saturday being the day another GLI breathes life into the VRT...

yay!!! then we get to tear it apart again!! YAY!!!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FireVortex BumpIt(1202635595392) (JeffBeagley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffBeagley* »_
yay!!! then we get to tear it apart again!! YAY!!!






























pics or ****


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: FireVortex BumpIt(1202635595392) (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
pics or ****









**** waiting on my totinos to get out of the oven


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FireVortex BumpIt(1202635595392) (JeffBeagley)*

i want some...


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: FireVortex BumpIt(1202635595392) (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_i want some...

I had pizza


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: FireVortex BumpIt(1202635595392) (BakBer)*


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FireVortex BumpIt(1202635595392) (JeffBeagley)*

dont hate on the stock manifold


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: FireVortex BumpIt(1202635595392) (VR6JettaGLI)*

MY manifold!


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

sexy


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (drumnjuny)*

we were supposed to get my package in today...i paid for 3 day air...its now going to get here on monday, freakin monday!
I thought 3 day air was pretty fast, since i did order it on the 11th!!
its gonna take 7 days!


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_we were supposed to get my package in today...i paid for 3 day air...its now going to get here on monday, freakin monday!
I thought 3 day air was pretty fast, since i did order it on the 11th!!
its gonna take 7 days!

weak poop


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (VReihen6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihen6* »_
weak poop

weak sauce...not poop








i hope justing can come over on monday


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
weak sauce...not poop








i hope justing can come over on monday

we'll force em to...


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
weak sauce...not poop








i hope justing can come over on monday

I'll still come tomorrow to wire up some things. I have to put terminals on some things and run wires to battery. etc...blah


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
I'll still come tomorrow to wire up some things. I have to put terminals on some things and run wires to battery. etc...blah

noob


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (VReihen6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihen6* »_
noob

nub


----------



## slowazzcar (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

u doing different coil packs?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (slowazzcar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slowazzcar* »_u doing different coil packs?

nope, stock coilpacks are just fine, no need to replace, especially with 034


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

my god does that sucka crank fast


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (VReihen6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihen6* »_my god does that sucka crank fast

700cca on 9:1


----------



## Badstuw (Sep 15, 2005)

start her up yet? wonderin if you still need that tune file. IM me with your email if you still need it.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Badstuw)*

yea i might still need it


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

just about 19 more hours till start up hopefully


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

woooooo!!!


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VReihen6)*

More pics please


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_More pics please









ill get some! ill also be recording the video because we all know i cant work on cars.


----------



## slowazzcar (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_just about 19 more hours till start up hopefully









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (slowazzcar)*

Funnest thread EVER!!!!

My hometowns racing forum, Jacob and I are trash talking everyone and trying to get all the guys to race us.

http://417racing.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=3571


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VReihen6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihen6* »_Funnest thread EVER!!!!

My hometowns racing forum, Jacob and I are trash talking everyone and trying to get all the guys to race us.

http://417racing.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=3571

Nice try insulting their moms, that usually works too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (VReihen6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihen6* »_Funnest thread EVER!!!!

My hometowns racing forum, Jacob and I are trash talking everyone and trying to get all the guys to race us.

http://417racing.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=3571

replied http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slowazzcar (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

any updated pics??


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (slowazzcar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slowazzcar* »_any updated pics??

we're gonna start working on it in a few hours, but really no pics of anything.. the car is fully together as much as we need, but ill for sure take pictures anyways and some video.


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

soo excited=D


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*

quick update, we started the car around 9pm and right now were just finished the first heat cycle and are trying to fix the idle. 
Now onto tearing the front end off and retorquing the head...but i lost the torque specs for it, so i need to find that MEOW!
then we just put her back together and go. we have nice tune for 17psi from 034 thats gonna get us up and going, and we will just adjust it from there.
More details in a few hours http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_quick update, we started the car around 9pm and right now were just finished the first heat cycle and are trying to fix the idle. 
Now onto tearing the front end off and retorquing the head...but i lost the torque specs for it, so i need to find that MEOW!
then we just put her back together and go. we have nice tune for 17psi from 034 thats gonna get us up and going, and we will just adjust it from there.
More details in a few hours http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








We finished doing the EXACT same thing on my car at 8pm tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good to see everything coming along man.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*

FUN FUN FUN!
Started the car, and we drove it for about 45 minutes just cruising and slightly gettin on it. a Dodge Charger V8 flew past us on I-20 while i was goin about 60 and he was goin prolly 90, well anyways, i was told by bakber to get 'em so i did...i didnt boost to much, probably just 5psi or so and shifted around 5k maybe, i was being pretty gentle, and just waxed him...
I put 5 cars on him, then let him catch up, then put 5 on him again...pretty funny.

Having a slight problem with the idle right now, it just dies if you dont give it gas so BakBer is goin to take the TB in this week and modify it. Need G12, and mount the ecu permanently.
Im running the 034 Time Attack VRT map for 17psi and it runs great besides the idle. Its very rich, but it will do. My AF reads around 12.5-13.5 under a load so i think were just fine right now.

More tuning this week, hopefully by Friday we will have the idle problem fixed and some funny videos for you guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

About time, good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

I'm sooooo tired. I've sent Nate and Javad and email to see what's up with that tune with it being so rev happy. Maybe we'll get another one....idk


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (BakBer)*


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VReihen6)*

Gotta love the jack-light


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Gotta love the jack-light









dude...that light was the poo. I loved it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (BakBer)*

it was jeffbeagley modded! i really think it was the most used and came in most handy tool of the whole deal


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

"i was being pretty gentle, and just waxed him...
I put 5 cars on him, then let him catch up, then put 5 on him again"

hahahaha dude you rock


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*

OOOHHhh finally done, IT RUNS!! 
How do you feel?
I'm so happy about this, and its not even my car.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slowazzcar (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*

congrats! must have felt so good after it being down for so long. ur not running a intake?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Skeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skeil* »_OOOHHhh finally done, IT RUNS!! 
How do you feel?
I'm so happy about this, and its not even my car.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it feels great, im not as excited as everyone else is because i dont want to set myself up for failure just in case something happens.
Im at school right now, i drove it here...you should see the look on peoples faces when i drive by, its like DEATH is staring them in the face or something...i think i scare people with how loud the car is


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Skeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skeil* »_OOOHHhh finally done, IT RUNS!! 
How do you feel?
I'm so happy about this, and its not even my car.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

there are still alot of piss ant things to finish up


----------



## slowazzcar (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (BakBer)*

u guys should take a trip to nj for the djd season opener on march 1st


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

If you can not idle, the car is most likely not getting enough air at idle. try to open the throttle plate mechanically. There are instructions for this on the 034 efi website. Also make sure you have enough ignition advance to keep the idle going at your desired RPM, if not it will fall.


----------



## vrsexgti24v (Jul 2, 2005)

video???


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (malezlotko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *malezlotko* »_If you can not idle, the car is most likely not getting enough air at idle. try to open the throttle plate mechanically. There are instructions for this on the 034 efi website. Also make sure you have enough ignition advance to keep the idle going at your desired RPM, if not it will fall.

x2. Sounds like it's choking at idle, thus running quite rich.


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (FliGi7)*

the car is getting too much fuel at idle and is bogging itself... we have tried adjusting the throttle, its just hard because someone decided not to wire up the idle control.
we'l keep everyone updated


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (VReihen6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihen6* »_the car is getting too much fuel at idle and is bogging itself... we have tried adjusting the throttle, its just hard because someone decided not to wire up the idle control.
we'l keep everyone updated

Idle control valve should be the last resort. First get the idle to functions adequately mechanically, and then fine tune it using your idle control valve. I am very pleased with my idle(same TB from 034) and have yet to even play around with the idle valve. Everything was done mechanically.
-You could also drill holes in your throttle plate. You should also feed those nipples on the TB some vacuum tubing for a steadier idle.(if you have not already)
BTW, nice wiring job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (slowazzcar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slowazzcar* »_u guys should take a trip to nj for the djd season opener on march 1st










x2, i need to see some motivation


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (malezlotko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *malezlotko* »_
Idle control valve should be the last resort. First get the idle to functions adequately mechanically, and then fine tune it using your idle control valve. I am very pleased with my idle(same TB from 034) and have yet to even play around with the idle valve. Everything was done mechanically.
-You could also drill holes in your throttle plate. You should also feed those nipples on the TB some vacuum tubing for a steadier idle.(if you have not already)
*BTW, nice wiring job.* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks








JeffBeagley and I were able to understand the mapping more tonight. More Jeff than me I just learned as he played with it.
I am going to modify the TB tomorrow to use an idle adjustment screw so that we don't have to drill a hole in the throttle plate.
We have one of the vacuum ports plugged and we are using the other one for the BOV line. _"if this is wrong let us know"_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (jettaglis)*

Well Jeff and Justin just left and we got quite a few things accomplished today.
Me and Jeff have been working on the car since 9am and its 1:30 right now...we have worked on the car non-stop for 16.5 hours. We were able to get the car to idle right, but rich...and we were able to get the afr correct for boost. The only thing were having trouble with is the idle...which is what we mainly worked on for the whole day and accomplished nothing, but we did learn the system. 
I was able to put the bumper on and it actually fit! OMG! Thanks to Ramzy Kaskas for his uber huge arms helping my force it into place. 
Jeff and Justin mounted the ecu and relay board underneath the dash, and ran the wires for the wideband to the glove box. Justin also redid some things under the hood.
Some guy in an eclipse tried to mess with us on the highway, numerous times...that equalled a huge FAIL on his behalf
Tomorrow we are reinstalling the throttle body with the set screw in it, and new vacuum lines because the ones we have are crimping. Exhaust goes on Thursday hopefully, its a full 3" straight pipe lol...
Then its just more fine tuning, and we should be good to go...for now on the stock manifold at least.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

nope...i'm not awake. this is purely a dream. there is no way this car is running. nope.


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_nope...i'm not awake. this is purely a dream. there is no way this car is running. nope.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_nope...i'm not awake. this is purely a dream. there is no way this car is running. nope.










I don't see how a car can be any more useless than the car I was riding in an hour ago. Traction is a hit or miss thing with a VRT


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (BakBer)*

i cannot wait to see and hear the videos to come http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i'm sure you won't disappoint








and yeah you need to get yourself some sticky rubber haha


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

Open downpipe was so loud!!!!!!!!! I was setting off car alarms 4 blocks away














, but as far as open straight 3 inch exhaust the car is going to have a horrible droan to it, i have a test pipe so i can simpley unbolt my muffler and bolt up a straight pipe for when i want to make noise, but Jacob I would think about buying a borla xr-1 race muffler, you can see straight through them, they are still really loud, but the eliminate that ear piercing in car drone noise http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_Open downpipe was so loud!!!!!!!!! I was setting off car alarms 4 blocks away














, but as far as open straight 3 inch exhaust the car is going to have a horrible droan to it, i have a test pipe so i can simpley unbolt my muffler and bolt up a straight pipe for when i want to make noise, but Jacob I would think about buying a borla xr-1 race muffler, you can see straight through them, they are still really loud, but the eliminate that ear piercing in car drone noise http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

this is just for a quick solution, money is tight, so i got to go with the cheap alternative right now. Ill put a muffler on later, and probably a 3" bypass for open downpipe


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

congratulations!!!


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_Open downpipe was so loud!!!!!!!!! 


No, really... love it!!


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

WoooT!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (proshot)*

oh yea, i forgot to mention...
Me and Jeff were cruisin along, until THIS BIKE









wanted a piece...
He started behind me at about 20mph and we floored it after he had taken off and we beat him until 80mph which is where we left off...
wish i had that one on video








(im not sure what the bike is called, i know it was a Buell, but i didnt get a very good look at it since it was in my rear view mirror lol)


----------



## WingsR4Planes (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Haha, thats how you know your dub is REALLY fast, when you arent talking about which turbod honda you beat, but which motorcycle you beat...
great job man its awesome to finally hear that its running!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (WingsR4Planes)*

How many psi are you pushing right now?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*

no boost controler so the max we can push is 11 but i don't think it's got close yet


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (BakBer)*

11-12 is the max you can push with that plastic intake mani. What SRI are you going to get?


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_no boost controler so the max we can push is 11 but i don't think it's got close yet
 wait till u get an sri and actually start pushing some boost, 10 psi is fun untill u feel 20





















its liek every pound feels liek a chip on a stock vr lol


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*

lol...and with the extra displacement it really has tons more torque down under boost...
We figured out today that according to 034, the most throttle weve given it under boost is like 50% because were still breakin it in...and its still insane to drive.


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

what did you punch the motor out too?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*

look at his sig dude. It's a 3.0l


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (BakBer)*

Just took it for a ride to Mickey D's and i was behind a truck that was steamin out the tailpipe (which makes no sense bc its like 60 degrees here) and i thought it was me overheating...which would be odd because i didnt even get on it at all...but it was just the trucks exhaust getting under my car.
Then i pulled over in the parking lot (walked up to the window and got my food while i had the hood parked lol) and i opened the coolant bottle a little bit. It started to bubble a little bit, and then i saw coolant on the ground, but i think it was just it bubbling over and bypassing to the ground.

Has that ever happened to anyone? When the coolant overflows, but not with the cap off, i just leaks into the middle of the container thingy, does it bypass to the ground?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Ive never had it overflow with the cap on, i dont think it can, but it will obviously spew out when you open the cap...


----------



## cprobst (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

i am trying to remember when my 2.0l had a bad water pump and my temp shoot up to 260, i think at that point it was leaking out of my expansion tank, mine did not have a pipe that went to the ground, i think is is just a little rubber tube that runs down the side to direct it to the ground, but that is only because it was ridiculously hot, never had it under normal driving temps though, i can not remember if we opened the cap but im pretty sure that we didn't


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_Just took it for a ride to Mickey D's and i was behind a truck that was steamin out the tailpipe (which makes no sense bc its like 60 degrees here) and i thought it was me overheating...which would be odd because i didnt even get on it at all...but it was just the trucks exhaust getting under my car.
Then i pulled over in the parking lot (walked up to the window and got my food while i had the hood parked lol) and i opened the coolant bottle a little bit. It started to bubble a little bit, and then i saw coolant on the ground, but i think it was just it bubbling over and bypassing to the ground.

Has that ever happened to anyone? When the coolant overflows, but not with the cap off, i just leaks into the middle of the container thingy, does it bypass to the ground?

The bottle is pressurized. So when you loosened it thats what caused the coolant to bubble up and go out the overflow tube onto the ground. Should be normal.


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_Just took it for a ride to Mickey D's and i was behind a truck that was steamin out the tailpipe (which makes no sense bc its like 60 degrees here) and i thought it was me overheating...which would be odd because i didnt even get on it at all...but it was just the trucks exhaust getting under my car.
Then i pulled over in the parking lot (walked up to the window and got my food while i had the hood parked lol) and i opened the coolant bottle a little bit. It started to bubble a little bit, and then i saw coolant on the ground, but i think it was just it bubbling over and bypassing to the ground.

Has that ever happened to anyone? When the coolant overflows, but not with the cap off, i just leaks into the middle of the container thingy, does it bypass to the ground?

yes it can overflow, look up towards the cap it has a little arm that comes off of it, it can release pressure through that and flow off into the groundv http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thats why i yell at you guys everytime when u top the coolant off you FILL it up,,, fill it up halfway, thats full


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (VReihen6)*

exhaust has been put on today, just a custom 3" straight pipe to the back with dual turn downs. 
Its loud, but not obnoxious... until the WG opens up








you know what ive noticed? everytime the WG opens i break traction


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
you know what ive noticed? everytime the WG opens i break traction


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Where are the videos?!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (proshot)*

its been raining, and this is the first day weve had it running with exhaust on...the exhaust tips are all effed up though david blain...so i might get them redone.
we will try for a video this weekend at the local ***** meet...you should see peoples faces


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

I bet everyone's like, "Oh, just another bolt on 1.8t."


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_I bet everyone's like, "Oh, just another bolt on 1.8t."









exactly, only there arent any bolt on 1.8ts around here...no VW's period


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

so hows it coming along? any videos yet?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*

yea its coming along great actually. Set revs limiter to 5800rpm for now, still pulls hard.
Got a small kill list going.
1) Bolt on LSI Trans Am- 5 cars
2) SR20 Swapped 240sx on 15psi- 5 cars
3) Buell Bike- fender
4) New Mustang GT-why bother even telling the amount of cars i put on it








More to come once i up the RPM's and we get the new Firmware in. Still trying to figure out the tach situation. Might get video footage tomorrow or sometime soon


----------



## tojones (May 6, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_yea its coming along great actually. Set revs limiter to 5800rpm for now, still pulls hard.
Got a small kill list going.
1) Bolt on LSI Trans Am- 5 cars
2) SR20 Swapped 240sx on 15psi- 5 cars
3) Buell Bike- fender
4) New Mustang GT-why bother even telling the amount of cars i put on it








More to come once i up the RPM's and we get the new Firmware in. Still trying to figure out the tach situation. Might get video footage tomorrow or sometime soon

I wonder what results you would get if you converted it to all wheel drive.


----------



## slowazzcar (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (tojones)*

^^ do it


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (slowazzcar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slowazzcar* »_^^ do it









...well...
I do have a friend parting out his quattr







o TT...


----------



## slowazzcar (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

thats a sign for u to do it


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (slowazzcar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slowazzcar* »_thats a sign for u to do it









ahh...I can't take another project like that


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
ahh...I can't take another project like that

give me some coke and ill have it done in a night!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (VReihen6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihen6* »_
give me some coke and ill have it done in a night!









hahahahah1


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

so we just raced an e46 M3 from a roll...
It was someone I know and he agreed to race me from a roll at about 60mph. We took off and immediately put a car on him. By the time i hit 120mph i was about 6 cars ahead of him and i missed 4th gear completely! So im thinkin this things about a 12 second car on low boost. Keep in mind that this is only on 11psi
I have video of it also, ill post it up soon


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

yesyesyes video! haha cant wait


----------



## slowazzcar (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (VReihen6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihen6* »_
give me some coke and ill have it done in a night!









only a buck at the supermarket for sum coke.. ill over night it to see an awd 24vt


----------



## slowazzcar (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*

post the video.. cant wait to see it


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (slowazzcar)*

oh dear god


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_oh dear god


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (VReihen6)*

i need to get a firewire cable and ill post it up...jeff do you have one?


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

nope :/


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

uhm ya... let's keep the street racing off this site, ok?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v* »_uhm ya... let's keep the street racing off this site, ok?

sure








so the race was actually done on a closed course at No Problem Race Way in Baton Rouge and we went from a roll on their mile long straight away from 60 and I won. I have great brakes








is that better?


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (VR6JettaGLI)*

great post man, I really enjoy seeing the mod list. how do you find the turbo? and have you had any knock? oh and whats the rebuild time on the engine after turbo? 30-40K?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (c0ntract_thrilla)*

the new motor went in with the turbo at the same time


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (BakBer)*

this car is too drivable, too fast, and entirely way too much fun to drive








onto the vettes


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (VReihen6)*

if there ever is a video but it isn't forum safe; pm it to me - i gotta see this thing in action. 
i mean how do you keepa 3.0 24v VRT under the speed limit anyway








there should be exceptions.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (VReihen6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihen6* »_this car is too drivable, too fast, and entirely way too much fun to drive








onto the vettes

haha, we already blew that 6.0L GTO out by 4 cars (on 11lbs), why not the new 12.8s vette?


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (Attack.:Rabbit)*

This thread makes me droool, and knowing that you guys are rippin it up and down I-20, the highway that I use most often, the same hwy thats ~70 yards or so behind my parent's house, just three states away


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (Skeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skeil* »_This thread makes me droool, and knowing that you guys are rippin it up and down I-20, the highway that I use most often, the same hwy thats ~70 yards or so behind my parent's house, just three states away









Yep same road. How we love I-20


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_if there ever is a video but it isn't forum safe; pm it to me - i gotta see this thing in action. 
i mean how do you keepa 3.0 24v VRT under the speed limit anyway








there should be exceptions.

*X2*


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (24ValveGLI)*

whatever!! i20 FTL!!
those stinkin bumps in between bridges are DEATH


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (VReihen6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihen6* »_whatever!! i20 FTL!!
those stinkin bumps in between bridges are DEATH
















Jacob's car is a monster truck though, so it's all good







.
(Just realized I was signed in under Stefan's name; this is Zeb)


----------



## LS6 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (platinumedVR6)*

So I'm curious. Do you know what kind of HP that things making, and what you think it would do in the 1/4?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (platinumedVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *platinumedVR6* »_
Jacob's car is a monster truck though, so it's all good







.
(Just realized I was signed in under Stefan's name; this is Zeb)

haha bs dude! Im slammed on H&R coilovers


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (LS6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LS6* »_So I'm curious. Do you know what kind of HP that things making, and what you think it would do in the 1/4? 

eh, we think it will make around 300-350whp on 11psi, and since were beating 12s cars...were shooting for high 12s on low boost


----------



## LS6 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (VR6JettaGLI)*

What kind of bolt ons did that LS1 car have? How much did you walk him?
sounds impressive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (VR6JettaGLI)*

supposedly the c2 stage3 set up made 300whp on 6 psi, so you should definitely see around 330- 350


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_supposedly the c2 stage3 set up made 300whp on 6 psi, so you should definitely see around 330- 350










6psi wastegate spring that crept a bit ~7-8psi past 6krpm, with full 3" exhaust and optimized cam phase tuning.
-Jeff


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (LS6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LS6* »_What kind of bolt ons did that LS1 car have? How much did you walk him?
sounds impressive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

intake, exhaust is all i know of.
But screw the LS1, i put 4 cars on a 6.0L GTO with exhaust last night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (VR6JettaGLI)*

if anyone is in the Dallas area on Saturday or the the Denton area on Saturday ill be there and ill take you for a ride in my car
So pm me your number if anyone wants a ride


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (VR6JettaGLI)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_if anyone is in the Dallas area on Saturday or the the Denton area on Saturday ill be there and ill take you for a ride in my car
So pm me your number if anyone wants a ride

Whooaaaa whoa whoa. What is going on here? You know you better text/call me.
I'm supposed to be outta town, but depending on what time you're gonna be around here, I can delay it







.


----------



## slowazzcar (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (VR6JettaGLI)*

hows that video coming along


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (slowazzcar)*

wait wtf u going to dallas for?


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (VReihen6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihen6* »_wait wtf u going to dallas for?

He texted me last night and said there was a hockey tourney. He never told me what time though.


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_
He texted me last night and said there was a hockey tourney. He never told me what time though.

oh lol, man i feel out of the loop.. that chump came over the other morning at 9am woke me up, to take a dump and crash on my couch... WTF then to keep me even more awake when i could hear his car leaving my neighberhood for the next 5 minutes


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (VReihen6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihen6* »_
oh lol, man i feel out of the loop.. that chump came over the other morning at 9am woke me up, to take a dump and crash on my couch... WTF then to keep me even more awake when i could hear his car leaving my neighberhood for the next 5 minutes


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (VReihen6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihen6* »_
oh lol, man i feel out of the loop.. that chump came over the other morning at 9am woke me up, to take a dump and crash on my couch... WTF then to keep me even more awake when i could hear his car leaving my neighberhood for the next 5 minutes

hahaha dude, i found out last night at like 1am. I was gonna tell you today. Do you want to go and ride with me? Were picking up an 06 GLI on the way back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
hahaha dude, i found out last night at like 1am. I was gonna tell you today. Do you want to go and ride with me? Were picking up an 06 GLI on the way back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

WTF when... of course i wanna go
long as proshot ACTUALLY WAKES up this time


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (VReihen6)*

::Jealous::


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_::Jealous::









x2


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (MeiK)*

Guys, use your PM's when discussing who slept on your couch stuff. I like BT's on VR6's much more than dump-taking and couch diving.


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Stage 4 Custom Turbo Setup (Mr. Rictus)*

I guess we need a 24v community forum then cuz most of us are all friends


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

post the video
post the video
post the video
post the video
post the video
post the video
post the video
whats the site where you got the 034 software???
post the video
post the video
post the video
post the video


_Modified by DuB_MaNG at 12:34 PM 2-29-2008_


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (DuB_MaNG)*

we need a firewire cable for the camera, maybe i can get jacob to buy one tonight and ill make video as we're driving to dallas tomorrow.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (DuB_MaNG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuB_MaNG* »_
whats the site where you got the 034 software???


034efi.com


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

ok im lost on that site...
lets say i wanted to drop stock r32 rods and a crank into a 24v essentially making it a 3.2L........which software package would i go? or is that all just for FI that they have listed?


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Ok, there needs to be less talk in this thread and more installing of SRI's! Now!


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (DuB_MaNG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuB_MaNG* »_ok im lost on that site...
lets say i wanted to drop stock r32 rods and a crank into a 24v essentially making it a 3.2L........which software package would i go? or is that all just for FI that they have listed?

get stage IIc and ill come tune it


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (DuB_MaNG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuB_MaNG* »_ok im lost on that site...
lets say i wanted to drop stock r32 rods and a crank into a 24v essentially making it a 3.2L........which software package would i go? or is that all just for FI that they have listed?

You would need custom pistons too as the wrist pin height is different,


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_Ok, there needs to be less talk in this thread and more installing of SRI's! Now!









haha seriously


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

well theirs a guy on here selling a complete set up of R32 rods,pistons, and a crank. and from what he says and the research ive done all i would need to do is bore the block to accomidate the r32 stuff to make it a 3.2L.
but see idont know how well the stock ecu of a 24v 2.8L will work with it, and if i would have to do a stand alone or what...


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (DuB_MaNG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuB_MaNG* »_well theirs a guy on here selling a complete set up of R32 rods,pistons, and a crank. and from what he says and the research ive done all i would need to do is bore the block to accomidate the r32 stuff to make it a 3.2L.
but see idont know how well the stock ecu of a 24v 2.8L will work with it, and if i would have to do a stand alone or what...

do standalone and you'll never look back!! its just the fact of full tunability at your fingertips


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

anyone have a link on how stand alones work lol?
i mean i know its practically self tuning. but like does it work like lemmiworks? were i just plug it in a usb cable and adjust the timing?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (DuB_MaNG)*

you can adjust everything with SEM. you can change fuel and spark for different manifold pressures and throttle positions, fuel for different coolant temps. projected o2 readings...everything is at you finger tips. 2 step rev limiters of your choice. it's really endless.
it's a completely seperate from your stock ecu and has it's own wiring harness. the stock ecu will now be useless and so will the stock harness


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*

Just think back to the scene of Fast and Furious when Paul Walker had his laptop in his car and it was giving him all those mappings/readings/pretty graphs. That's what you can with standalone (except it's real, unlike the movie crap with the "warning manifold something something".


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (FliGi7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FliGi7* »_Just think back to the scene of Fast and Furious when Paul Walker had his laptop in his car and it was giving him all those mappings/readings/pretty graphs. That's what you can with standalone (except it's real, unlike the movie crap with the "warning manifold something something". 


"danger to exhaust manifold"
then the floor pan busts out







cuz he wasnt double clutching like he should!
ill quote that movie all day


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

ok well on that 034 site the stageIIc setup is like over a grand... and well yea...
so let me ask this...how much power would it even increase if i were to use the stock ecu with a chipped program on it?
how much power would i NOT be gaining if i didnt do a stand alone..
i guess what im asking is do u think i would easily break the 200whp barrier by converting to a bored block to fit stock r32 pistons,rods and a crank?
cuz bernardo (fugee) said he was pulling 230whp easy with a 3.2L motor running on FWD ?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (DuB_MaNG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuB_MaNG* »_ok well on that 034 site the stageIIc setup is like over a grand... and well yea...
so let me ask this...how much power would it even increase if i were to use the stock ecu with a chipped program on it?
how much power would i NOT be gaining if i didnt do a stand alone..
i guess what im asking is do u think i would easily break the 200whp barrier by converting to a bored block to fit stock r32 pistons,rods and a crank?
cuz bernardo (fugee) said he was pulling 230whp easy with a 3.2L motor running on FWD ?

http://www.034motorsport.com/a...id=31
here is some good reading material but I would stay with stock ecu if i were you and get a custom tune


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
here is some good reading material but I would stay with stock ecu if i were you and get a custom tune

I second that motion. If the price of a stand alone scares you, how will you afford this conversion lol? Honestly I think that a custom tune for your application will be around a 1000.00 if not more. Thats what C2 wanted to charge me when I was deciding between software/stand alone a couple years back. Ultimately I chose the stand alone....


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

well its not that it scares me lol...its just that i dont wanna go overboard on just the ecu stuff...ok looks heres what i want to do:
start with a 24v gli
-bore the block out to fit the rods,pistons, and crank from an R32
-LSD
(then maaaybe cams, but then would i have to get cams for a 2.8L or cams for a 3.2L)

then figure out if i can just use my stock ecu and reflash it with a custom program or do the stand-alone (altho that seems too much for just what i want)


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

How about an R32 ecu? Or would that cause too many problems than it's worth?


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

yea thats what i thot...
but im thinkin a permenant cel would be on since it would be reading fwd instead of awd


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (DuB_MaNG)*

Any way that could be disabled via VAG-COM?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (FliGi7)*

you could just get a custom tune from Jeff Atwood...
034efi would help a stock car for the shear fact that you are now on DBC instead of DBW...
Thats like soooo great in its own


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_you could just get a custom tune from Jeff Atwood...
034efi would help a stock car for the shear fact that you are now on DBC instead of DBW...
Thats like soooo great in its own

Im sorry....when da hell did you change your name to .SLEEPYDUB.?lol


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (malezlotko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *malezlotko* »_
Im sorry....when da hell did you change your name to .SLEEPYDUB.?lol

Whoa, I just noticed that too. Jacob, you sneaky bastid.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_
Whoa, I just noticed that too. Jacob, you sneaky bastid.

haha. well this is actually the name that ive been called ever since i got my dub. Vortex never let me change the name until just now. I go by SLEEPYDUB in every single forum except this one, until now.
Zeb, my myspace name is SLEEPYDUB


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (DuB_MaNG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuB_MaNG* »_well theirs a guy on here selling a complete set up of R32 rods,pistons, and a crank. and from what he says and the research I've done all i would need to do is bore the block to accommodate the r32 stuff to make it a 3.2L.
but see idont know how well the stock ecu of a 24v 2.8L will work with it, and if i would have to do a stand alone or what...

You can do the r32 crank, pistons, and rods (rods are the exact same in 2.8L 24v and 3.2L 24v) or you might as well go with forged rods and pistons with a nice high CR, and if you really want to make serious power N/A then you want the cams too (2.8L 24v & 3.2L 24v use the same TT cams) and also standalone would be really useful in eeking out the last bit of HP, although if you are willing to work with a chiptuner then I'm sure they can get you a nice tune on the stock ECU, or you could just go with an off the shelf 24v flash. However it's probably going to be pretty expensive to find the r32 motor guts, specifically the cranks, they are very hard to find and expensive when you find one. There is also the Eurosport(I think) 100mm crank (r32 crank is 95.9mm) that will get you over 3.2L when bored BUT then you would need specific pistons to go with that crank so they don't smash into the head (different wrist pin height).


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_
You can do the r32 crank, pistons, and rods (rods are the exact same in 2.8L 24v and 3.2L 24v) or you might as well go with forged rods and pistons with a nice high CR, and if you really want to make serious power N/A then you want the cams too (2.8L 24v & 3.2L 24v use the same TT cams) and also standalone would be really useful in eeking out the last bit of HP, although if you are willing to work with a chiptuner then I'm sure they can get you a nice tune on the stock ECU, or you could just go with an off the shelf 24v flash. However it's probably going to be pretty expensive to find the r32 motor guts, specifically the cranks, they are very hard to find and expensive when you find one. There is also the Eurosport(I think) 100mm crank (r32 crank is 95.9mm) that will get you over 3.2L when bored BUT then you would need specific pistons to go with that crank so they don't smash into the head (different wrist pin height).

its 4am go to bed!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (DuB_MaNG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuB_MaNG* »_start with a 24v gli
-bore the block out to fit the rods,pistons, and crank from an R32
-LSD
(then maaaybe cams, but then would i have to get cams for a 2.8L or cams for a 3.2L)

then figure out if i can just use my stock ecu and reflash it with a custom program or do the stand-alone (altho that seems too much for just what i want)

C2 will tune it no problem.
You *won't* need an LSD at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
...again tho - it'll be another N/A modification that costs a lot and yields a little...


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_
You can do the r32 crank, pistons, and rods (rods are the exact same in 2.8L 24v and 3.2L 24v) or you might as well go with forged rods and pistons with a nice high CR, and if you really want to make serious power N/A then you want the cams too (2.8L 24v & 3.2L 24v use the same TT cams) and also standalone would be really useful in eeking out the last bit of HP, although if you are willing to work with a chiptuner then I'm sure they can get you a nice tune on the stock ECU, or you could just go with an off the shelf 24v flash. However it's probably going to be pretty expensive to find the r32 motor guts, specifically the cranks, they are very hard to find and expensive when you find one. There is also the Eurosport(I think) 100mm crank (r32 crank is 95.9mm) that will get you over 3.2L when bored BUT then you would need specific pistons to go with that crank so they don't smash into the head (different wrist pin height).

well like i said i found a guy on the classifieds thats selling his crank,rods,pistons. for a lil over a grand (which i have no problem spending AS LONG as it does yield me a 3.2L.
as for the chiptuning, ive already been talking to [email protected] and he said he would take care of that for me. now i know all this wont yeild much NA power but the final step i want to do is throw a stg1 turbo on it and be DONE with it. since i know its still a FWD car and im not trying to get insane on it. and as for the cams should i even bother with them if i decide to go FI later on? cuz the cams are like another 700+ bucks lol. and id rather just save that for the turbo....


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (DuB_MaNG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuB_MaNG* »_
well like i said i found a guy on the classifieds thats selling his crank,rods,pistons. for a lil over a grand (which i have no problem spending AS LONG as it does yield me a 3.2L.
as for the chiptuning, ive already been talking to [email protected] and he said he would take care of that for me. now i know all this wont yeild much NA power but the final step i want to do is throw a stg1 turbo on it and be DONE with it. since i know its still a FWD car and im not trying to get insane on it. and as for the cams should i even bother with them if i decide to go FI later on? cuz the cams are like another 700+ bucks lol. and id rather just save that for the turbo....

Hey if you plan on eventually going turbo, then I would suggest that you just leave it as a 2.8l and get a turbo kit from c2. Its not really worth it if you are going to be charged. I was under the impression that you wanted to keep NA.


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

yea ive taken that into consideration also...but like i said turbo would be the final step (not what i WILL do) and if i dont go FI id like to know i have a sweet 3.2L jetta lol


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (DuB_MaNG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuB_MaNG* »_yea ive taken that into consideration also...but like i said turbo would be the final step (not what i WILL do) and if i dont go FI id like to know i have a sweet 3.2L jetta lol

Well in that case you have to make up your mind now if you want to stay NA or go turbo. Reason being is if you build your motor you will have to decide if you want to A)keep stock compression B)Lower your compression(turbo application or C)Raise your compression(NA application)


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

do u think it would even make a difference to try to bump it to a 2.9L?


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (DuB_MaNG)*

This thread is becoming completely off topic. Lets keep on sleepydubs project and you can start your own thread in reference to your future plans for your motor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

jake!
stop being a weenie and post videos1!!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (DuB_MaNG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuB_MaNG* »_jake!
stop being a weenie and post videos1!!

haha, send me a firewire cable then








im trying to make a video that is worth watching, and is exciting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Jacob, it was good meeting you, JeffBeagley, and the fam this weekend. 
Awesome car! I can't wait to see it after BillyT gets it tuned






















Hit me up the next time you and JeffBeagley are back in town.
btw -check out the new sig


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Jacob, it was good meeting you, JeffBeagley, and the fam this weekend. 
Awesome car! I can't wait to see it after BillyT gets it tuned






















Hit me up the next time you and JeffBeagley are back in town.
btw -check out the new sig











haha! she loves it!


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

dude your mom loves your car???
that so awesome!!
btw.. just make a raw video of the car taking off! the hell with music and cool editing!


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
Looks like you got some compitition =D


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
Looks like you got some compitition =D

i saw that last year, imo that manifold is a little over kill, but a nice car none the less
look at all that cute stock wiring










_Modified by .SLEEPYDUB. at 11:32 AM 3-3-2008_


----------



## slowazzcar (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
i saw that last year, imo that manifold is a little over kill, but a nice car none the less
look at all that cute stock wiring









_Modified by .SLEEPYDUB. at 11:32 AM 3-3-2008_

its not done.. that why there still stock wiring


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
Looks like you got some compitition =D

I've been fallowing that thread and they are keeping so many things a secret in it. There is a theory going around that they are in fact using a stand alone.
Hey sleepy dub dont be fooled by stock wiring. You have to remember that not every stand alone, hell most stand alones, don't come with a pretty plug and play harness. I wont say mine has a completely stock look to it, however, I modified the stock harness to to fit my DTA.


----------



## WCoUtReT (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (malezlotko)*

Jacob got served


----------



## slowazzcar (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (WCoUtReT)*

still no video


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (slowazzcar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slowazzcar* »_still no video









still no cable


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (VReihen6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihen6* »_
still no cable

Still no.... oooo







.


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

OMGGGGGGGG
GO TO BESTBUY IN SHREVEPORT! BY A SD CARD READER..UPLOAD IT .....MAKE US AHPPY!!!!


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (DuB_MaNG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuB_MaNG* »_OMGGGGGGGG
GO TO BESTBUY IN SHREVEPORT! BY A SD CARD READER..UPLOAD IT .....MAKE US AHPPY!!!!

we all have sd readers, the camera does not allow us to record to an sd card, tape only.. lol just keep giving jacob enough crap in im maybe he will go buy one


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (VReihen6)*

This thread is so full of









Video or GTFO!


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

VIDEO OR BAN!!!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (DuB_MaNG)*

lmao


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_This thread is so full of









Video or GTFO!









HAHHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (DuB_MaNG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuB_MaNG* »_VIDEO OR BAN!!!

CRUCIFY HIM


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

He doesn't even have a car. And he isn't actually a he...


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (proshot)*

VIDEO!!
TEASER!!
24v-T Teaser V.2.0.


----------



## WingsR4Planes (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

at last!!! WOOOOHOOOO!!!
i need turbo bad now








great job dude! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Pfffft, Jeff's car isn't low.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_Pfffft, Jeff's car isn't low.

my a$$


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

SLEEPYDUB - So I was thinkin at 4am, a silverstone JTI is would be interesting.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Search under corrado-joe for a Silverstone JTI. He's a local buddy of mine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_SLEEPYDUB - So I was thinkin at 4am, a silverstone JTI is would be interesting.











and i was thinking a PG Getta would be interesting too








Im down dude, lets do this!!!


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

woowwww that video was insane!!! i love how the turbo wasn't even spooling and you guys were freaking out... leaves alot of room for improvement, now wait till u can get past like 10 psi with the new intake mani!!!


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

omg! that video was so gangsterd


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

just an estimate...how much do u think you've spent so far..?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (DuB_MaNG)*

no telling really


----------



## Badstuw (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

hahah its an infinite loop! badstuw's F'ing with us!!


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

i think this video made my decision


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (DuB_MaNG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuB_MaNG* »_i think this video made my decision

i hope in this video a lot of people realize its not really the car that makes for the best times, its all in the experience.
so heres to everyone taking your car somewhere to get it done http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

this project has made bros of us all, some of the experiences we had along the ways i cannot even describe. i wish everyone here could do this.. i like to refer to is as TRUE DUBBIN


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (VReihen6)*

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

damn i wish i woulda extended at polk haha...i heard about your guys's forums when i was going back home


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (DuB_MaNG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuB_MaNG* »_damn i wish i woulda extended at polk haha...i heard about your guys's forums when i was going back home

ya im scared to know where ill get stationed :/
leavin the bros, and the girl and all


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (VReihen6)*

Jeff when are you leaving?


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

may 20th for basic


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (VReihen6)*

Send PM's to ask non-car related questions. 
I've said this before. I know we're a close-knit community, but PM's exist for a reason.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Any word on the car holmes?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (proshot)*

it's getting an SRI soon







...so things are comming apart


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_it's getting an SRI soon







...so things are comming apart

Which brand?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

I'm talking him into a C2 manifold


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*

Quickflow ftw!


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_it's getting an SRI soon







...so things are comming apart

Thats what i like to hear!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*

how much psi should i push Towelly? 
20?
30 psi?


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_how much psi should i push Towelly? 
20?
30 psi?

















as much as your set up can handle, make sure your logging your car and monitoring it when ur pushing it to higher boost levels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_
as much as your set up can handle, make sure your logging your car and monitoring it when ur pushing it to higher boost levels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

we'll have that under control


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

had to get one rod...you should see the one that had the spun bearing


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_had to get one rod...you should see the one that had the spun bearing

Take a damn picture







Show & Tell is always nice


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

we took some pictures of the bearing all hanging off of it when we were hammering the rob off the of the crank







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







I sent the rod back to pagparts but i forgot to take more pictures


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_we took some pictures of the bearing all hanging off of it when we were hammering the rob off the of the crank







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







I sent the rod back to pagparts but i forgot to take more pictures









DOH!!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

yea, the rod was so haggard, it had fused together with the bearing and the crank journal. 
I ordered my new road already, and a new headgasket. Now im just waiting on Tom to get the crank ready for me, and order a new oil pump and some other nick nacks, and ill be good to go.
Like someone said recently...i have a permanent black cloud that follows me


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_ 
Like someone said recently...i have a permanent black cloud that follows me









Hope this cheers you up






















Don`t worry.. . your boost machine will live again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_Like someone said recently...i have a permanent black cloud that follows me









I still think you have yet to top Meik's bad luck








.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_
I still think you have yet to top Meik's bad luck







.

i think ive well overshot meiks bad luck


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

My tranny is going to blow up soon - so I'll catch back up if you are in the lead - no worries. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Wow we're competing who's car sucks more now Jake.







Nice


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_My tranny is going to blow up soon - so I'll catch back up if you are in the lead - no worries. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Wow we're competing who's car sucks more now Jake.







Nice









lmao, were seeing whos luck is the worst. My luck is getting better though, so we will see


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Jacob - call me when you see this


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Jacob - call me when you see this

answer your phone lol


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

I might need to make a build-up thread soon for a snail.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (One Gray GLI)*

no one likes you brian.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_no one likes you brian.









shhh, mr. all motor.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (One Gray GLI)*

lol nevAr...


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (L.I. Dan)*

I did work today...
Check it, my custom HDL lip...
Went to home depot, bought some garden liner, some weather stripping, rivets, and some black radiator paint and some krylon fusion flat black paint.
Made a lip to hide the IC and piping
painted the IC black to hide it
Painted some other parts in the engine bay, but no picks
Flame me all you want about the lip, it was only $8 and it works for now so eat it
This is before i painted the IC
























And this is it after the weather stripping and Painting the IC Black
This is what i had before...booooooootay

















This is what it looks like with the IC without paint









And now it looks like this...i know its ghetto, but its a big improvement. And im doing a Getta swap so i dont want to spend any money on an after market bumper








So flame away cause i know its coming



_Modified by .SLEEPYDUB. at 11:10 PM 7-27-2008_


----------



## enim (Jan 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Story time? Please? I want a status update (only because I can't have one of my own....)


----------



## Houston24V (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (cpchillin)*

Good luck man! Your a great inspiration!! See you at H20?!?! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Houston24V)*

Jacob - Check your oil return line again, looks like it can be placed in a more optimal position. At least have it drained above the oil level.


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

That lip looks bad ass! nice job! reminds me of the Nissan GT drift cars.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (c0ntract_thrilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c0ntract_thrilla* »_That lip looks bad ass! nice job! reminds me of the Nissan GT drift cars.


some local drift guys here have done it before...but they did it with zip ties. it worked, but it wasnt clean. i tried my best to make it a little cleaner, even though its got some wrinkles in it


----------



## 43%burnt (Apr 24, 2008)

please dont put a golf front end on it.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (43%burnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *43%burnt* »_please dont put a golf front end on it. 
















I second that, unless you bring me a really bad-ass Jetta front-end then we might be able to pull this off
pg 11 pownage


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 6:47 PM 9-16-2008_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Im going to be completely honest, im not a big fan of the homemade lip you put on. But i do realize your OEM one was effed up becasue of the FMIC and piping, so it was the best thing to do.
If you can get the GTI front end, and hide the FMIC behind the GTI bumper without messing up the lip, i say go for gold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

jesus christ im really drunk right now but when the foouck is this shioot gonna be done







seriously though u better make like 650whp mfer
if i could sell my freaking 1g gsx id be all over a turbo build for my 24v but alas im stuck with it and i just spilled 100proof vodka all over my keyboard hahah









_Modified by quick04gti at 8:39 PM 9-16-2008_


_Modified by quick04gti at 8:41 PM 9-16-2008_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (quick04gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quick04gti* »_jesus christ im really drunk right now but when the foouck is this shioot gonna be done







seriously though u better make like 650whp mfer
if i could sell my freaking 1g gsx id be all over a turbo build for my 24v but alas im stuck with it and i just spilled 100proof vodka all over my keyboard hahah









_Modified by quick04gti at 8:39 PM 9-16-2008_

_Modified by quick04gti at 8:41 PM 9-16-2008_

you sound like me saturday night, hope you got some hoes over there to do work on boiii! Tom called me saturday night and i had hoes in ma lap, i didnt have time for tech talk








im waiting on rods from arnold...still, so unless someone goes and gets the rods from pauter themself and sends it to me, im stuck


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Im going to be completely honest, im not a big fan of the homemade lip you put on. 

its ok, ive already set a trend with it. people in the mk4 forum have copied my idea, i love it, cause its so cheap, and easy...and it looks much better than it did without the lip...before it looked pretty hideous


----------

